# How much does it cost?



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi - I am hoping to do a post on my blog on the cost of living in Portugal as this is an often asked question... and something we found quite hard to get any accurate costs on before moving out here..

it would be great if I could give a range of prices based on the type of house, number of occupants, and standard of living...

Anyone willing to help me? Either post or private message me - I *promise* not to use any names at all - just a description like '3 bed house, no pool, 2 adults no pets' with a list of costs of the following things:

Water
Gas
Electric	
Phone + Broadband	
TV	
Property Tax (IMI) (Annual)	
House Insurance (Annual)	
Car (Annual)	
Private Medical Insurance (Annual)	
Petrol (Month)	
Food (Month)	
Leisure (Going out /Eating Out)	
Other?	

(have I covered all the main things?!)

it would be interesting to see how people feel they are living as well - frugally, well, life of luxury (!) etc....

And also whether you live in a town/city or the countryside...

And it will be really great if I can have some replies so that I can make some comparisons

Thanks for your help!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Average monthly costs for 2010, Vlarge T3, 2 adults, 2 dogs, countryside and too many visitors
Water 9,85
Gas 2,71
Electric 63,72	
Phone 22,57 Broadband 19,99 Mobiles 9,17 Voip 3,72
TV 0 but licence included in electric bill 22,08 
Property Tax (IMI) (Annual) 207,47	
House Insurance (Annual) 260,83	
Car (Annual) ins 315,39 c/tax 51,70 ViaVerde 423,40	
Private Medical Insurance (Annual) 0	
Petrol (Month)	only started recording this year and probably won't continue as think I'd rather not know! 218,10
Food (Month)	
Leisure (Going out /Eating Out)	
Other?

Luxury lifestyle no but we enjoy ourselves and don't really stint


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks very much!


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

*thanks!*



ferragudofan said:


> thanks very much!


many thanks to those who have replied - I am very grateful.

I would really love to have some figures from someone who has a pool as well - any chance anyone can PM me with some information so that I can cover this option as well please?

No personal information will be shared - I promise!

thanks again


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Average monthly costs for 2010, 300 sq.mtr. villa 4 bedroom, 2 adults 2 kids 2 dogs
Water €50 (due to irrigation mostly) Almost free in the winter and spikes in the summer.
Gas 0 - we have a tank that lasts for about 3 years. To refill totally, it will be about €1500
Electric €250 
Phone 18.00 Broadband 15.00 Mobiles 20
Property Tax (IMI) (Annual) €1600 
House Insurance (Annual) €480
Petrol (Month) about €100 - with no long drives, diesel
Food (Month) €400
Leisure (Going out /Eating Out) €150
School fees €6000 annually
Pool- €65
Gardener - €200
airfare - €5000 annually


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

brilliant! thanks very much Sonho

happy to receive more amounts if other people wish to contribute - and will let you know when the blog post is ready...


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

This an excellent thread.

I was talking to some Algarve expats today, and their private medical insurance ranged from 500 to 2000 a year. I know it's optional, if like us you would qualify for the Portuguese National Health scheme.

We basically have quite a few (free in the UK) prescriptions between us, eg statins, hydrocortisone, thyroxine, etc, which I think are very expensive at retail prices. So we may need to mix and match private medical with public services. And we need regular reviews (blood tests etc).

So I suppose medical costs should be on the list! Probably quite high in the first year before we get into the system.

cheers MrB


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You register for State Health Care immediatly, this site will give you cost of medication.

Medicamentos Genricos 

Private medical insurance isn't required and wouldn't cover you for present diagnosed illness except at astronomical premiums.


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

ferragudofan said:


> Hi - I am hoping to do a post on my blog on the cost of living in Portugal as this is an often asked question... and something we found quite hard to get any accurate costs on before moving out here..
> 
> it would be great if I could give a range of prices based on the type of house, number of occupants, and standard of living...
> 
> ...


Hi, 

We have a 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom villa without a pool. There is just the two of us. We live in Central Portugal about 45 minutes inland from the coast. We don't live an extravagant life but we do very much enjoy life (Bottle of wine or a beer with every meal etc). We are retired (Age 41 and 46) and live on an income from a private pension of €1200 Per Month (€14500 a year). 

Living costs in €'s	

What	/ Per Month € / Annual €

1	Mortgage (€65,000): / €238 / €2856
2 Car Ins: €25 / €300
2	Car Tax (Pre 2001 1400cc PT Reg): €2 / €24
3	Council Tax (Exempt for 8 years): €0 / €0
4	Food	: €250 / €3000
5	Diesel (Car): €75 / €900
6	Gas (Bottle): €21 / €252
7	Water (€7.75 Charge plus Useage): €18 / €216
8	Electric used (€9.78 Charge plus Usage): €35 / €420
9	Axa (Private Money Bond Savings): €48 / €576
10	House Insurance (Buildings and Contents): €16 / €192
11	Broadband and phone line: €30 / €360
12	2 x Pay as you go Mobile: €20 / €240
13	Eating Out + Café and Cake :0): €150 / €1800
14	TV (Freesat UK PT TV Included in Electric): €0 / €0

Total €712.00 / €8,544.00

Hope this helps
lane:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> You register for State Health Care immediatly, this site will give you cost of medication.
> 
> Medicamentos Genricos
> 
> Private medical insurance isn't required and wouldn't cover you for present diagnosed illness except at astronomical premiums.



Thanks for the website canoeman


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks Moggy666 - that's great info
you 'retired' younger than me!!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

moggy666 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom villa without a pool. There is just the two of us. We live in Central Portugal about 45 minutes inland from the coast. We don't live an extravagant life but we do very much enjoy life (Bottle of wine or a beer with every meal etc). We are retired (Age 41 and 46) and live on an income from a private pension of €1200 Per Month (€14500 a year).
> 
> ...


WOW thanks for this, I thought it would be much more expensive, I may be able to afford this one day. But renting not buying.Thanks.


----------

